# Drive Failed



## garry_nutter (May 6, 2007)

My drive has failed, I have a drive which has some linux partitions on from another project which i intend to use. Do i have to totally wipe it before i use a utillity such as hooch, or will hooch just use do it itself.


thanks

gaz


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I have never used Hooch, only Hinsdale, but I would assume that it will do it for you.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I have never used Hooch, only Hinsdale, but I would assume that it will do it for you.


As Hinsdale went out with the ark (now replaced by www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html and www.mfslive.org) wouldn't it be more sensible to leave advice to those who defeinitely know the answer such as blindlemon and mikerr?

I freely admit that I do not know the answer myself, which is why I leave the matter to the experts to proffer their advice.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Jeez... is your comment really necessary Pete?  Carl is only offering his opinon...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Milhouse said:


> Jeez... is your comment really necessary Pete?  Carl is only offering his opinon...


How can he usefully proffer an opinion on a product he has never used and is not sure about in the absence of that practical use experience.

He would be the first to criticise anyone else who did the same thing.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> How can he usefully proffer an opinion on a product he has never used and is not sure about in the absence of that practical use experience.
> 
> He would be the first to criticise anyone else who did the same thing.


He is trying to be helpful to the OP - what's your reason for posting here other than to take a cheap dig at Carl and take yet another thread OT?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Milhouse said:


> He is trying to be helpful to the OP - what's your reason for posting here other than to take a cheap dig at Carl and take yet another thread OT?


Surely that was in fact the point of both of your posts. The point of my post was to prevent the OP from taking any action that may have unforeseen or undesirable results without first receiving suitable advice on Hooch from its creator (blindlemon).


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> Surely that was in fact the point of both of your posts. The point of my post was to prevent the OP from taking any action that may have unforeseen or undesirable results without first receiving suitable advice on Hooch from its creator (blindlemon).


No doubt blindlemon and others will post eventually (and hopefully to your satisfaction) but jumping down another members throat for having the temerity to offer an opinion/assistance within 15 minutes of the initial post is entirely over the top and unecessary whichever way you want to spin it!

Perhaps you should give the OP a little more credit as you appear to think they will purchase Hooch on the basis of one late night forum post where it is clear the Carl is offering only an opinon, rather than anything more concrete.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Milhouse said:


> No doubt blindlemon and others will post eventually (and hopefully to your satisfaction) but jumping down another members throat for having the temerity to offer an opinion/assistance within 15 minutes of the initial post is entirely over the top and unecessary whichever way you want to spin it!


I haven't noticed this stopping either you or Carl previously if I had made a similar post to the one made by Carl.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> I haven't noticed this stopping either you or Carl previously if I had made a similar post to the one made by Carl.


If you had made a post similar to Carls I can say, hand on heart, that I would not have had a problem with it whatsoever - yes, sometimes you can be helpful as Carl is trying to be here also.



Pete77 said:


> As Hinsdale went out with the ark (now replaced by www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html and www.mfslive.org) wouldn't it be more sensible to leave advice to those who defeinitely know the answer such as blindlemon and mikerr?


It was your response above to Carl that I found completely unecessary and somewhat offensive for no good reason.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I have never used Hooch, only Hinsdale, but I would assume that it will do it for you.


Yes Carl,that is absolutely correct 

As Hooch uses MFSTools the drive will be re-partitioned as part of the process so no other action is required :up:


----------



## garry_nutter (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the Answers. :up:


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> wouldn't it be more sensible to leave advice to those who defeinitely know the answer such as blindlemon and mikerr?


POT....KETTLE....CALLING......BLACK

Pete, please tell me you are being ironic!!!!

Martin


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

They're called educated guesses, Pete, and are based on previous experiences. As it happens, I was _sure_ that it would, but as usual I like to qualify my statements and hedge my bets just in case I'm wrong. What's _your_ excuse?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> How can he usefully proffer an opinion on a product he has never used and is not sure about in the absence of that practical use experience.


You'll be going back and deleting all your posts on HDTV and widescreen then? ;/0


----------



## garry_nutter (May 6, 2007)

Did I say thanks for all the answers. Its all working fine now, so please dont worry anymore.


gaz


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> You'll be going back and deleting all your posts on HDTV and widescreen then? ;/0


I have no intention of doing so. I have viewed HD television and consider the benefits very small compared to all the disadvantages of being forced in to the clutches of Sky+

Freesat HD seems a waste of time so long as there are so view FTA HD channels, C4 HD remains encrypted and the user interface is substantially deficient compared to a Tivo.

I wouldn't buy Blu Ray disks or download true HD programs because of the high costs of doing so.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

So is an apology to Carl, whose advice was correct all along, now out of the question Pete?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Milhouse said:


> So is an apology to Carl, whose advice was correct all along, now out of the question Pete?


Milhouse,

Your only purpose in life here is quite clearly to try to start a flame war.

I suggest that you stop since it is clearly against the forum rules.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> Milhouse,
> 
> Your only purpose in life here is quite clearly to try to start a flame war.
> 
> I suggest that you stop since it is clearly against the forum rules.


I'll take that as a "no" then...

And for what it's worth I don't believe I've contraveined any of the forum rules, nor am I trying to start a flame war - I've merely pointed out you have been quite obnoxious to another member in this thread, you have proven to be wrong, and yet you appear to have no intention of redressing the situation. That, I think you will find, is more likely to be against the forum rules than anything I have written!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Forget about it everyone. I wasn't expecting an apology anyway.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I loved reading this thread, so much fun.. Especially Gaz half way through thanking people and asking people not to worry any more.... and the posts still keep coming....

Carl was correct with his answer, and served a purpose to the op by offering advice whilst waiting for someone who knows a little more to come along and confirm things....

Pete's little trip down south has obviously upset his forum judgement.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

If anyone can find me a single response by Milhouse to one of my posts that has not been of a deliberately incendiary nature then I would most certainly be interested to read it.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> If anyone can find me a single response by Milhouse to one of my posts that has not been of a deliberately incendiary nature then I would most certainly be interested to read it.


Very nicely worded!

So, if nobody can be bothered to play your game, how will you view the lack of responses, I wonder? Confirmation (in your mind) that I've been utterly beastly to you this whole time?  

To be honest, as far as I'm concerned I've just raised the issue of your obnoxious comment/behaviour in this thread - if you perceive that to be "incendiary" it's hardly surprising as you appear unwilling to accept you were wrong when it is obvious to everyone else! I never realised you were this thin skinned, Peter.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

This would appear to be a thread that should now be locked by the forum moderator as the original question has clearly been answered and any further posts can be more or less guaranteed to be off topic. It is also pointless to comment further on the posting motivations of a certain forum member since it is now clear that any attempt to respond only encourages them to continue their trolling activities.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

In other news, it's sunny outside.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> In other news, it's sunny outside.


It is looking a lovely day isn't it.... I may even hang some washing out to see if it dries.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

6022tivo said:


> I may even hang some washing out to see if it dries.


I've never actually done it myself but I believe that should work.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Milhouse said:


> I've never actually done it myself but I believe that should work.


How do you dry your washing then?? Are you a Dryer person??? Not good for the electricity bills you know..?

I use the Radiators in the Winter to be honest..


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Milhouse said:


> I've never actually done it myself but I believe that should work.


Perhaps someone will be along soon who has done this before and can help 

I must admit that i dry everything in the tumble dryer.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> Perhaps someone will be along soon who has done this before and can help
> 
> I must admit that i dry everything in the tumble dryer.


How can you dry things in a expensive energy wasting Tumble dryer on a day like this...


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

6022tivo said:


> How do you dry your washing then?? Are you a Dryer person??? Not good for the electricity bills you know..?
> 
> I use the Radiators in the Winter to be honest..


I have a very nice lady who does it all for me, no idea what method she uses... £15/week and the whole lot gets done, bargain! As you can tell I'm not an expert in this area.


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Milhouse said:


> I've never actually done it myself but I believe that should work.


How can you offer advice like that if you've never actually tried it yourself? Wouldn't it be more sensible to leave advice to those who defeinitely know the answer such as the lady that does your washing or your mum?

I freely admit that I do not know the answer myself, which is why I leave the matter to the experts to proffer their advice....


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

And in other news, I've posted the logos that Pete has been asking for in another thread - Pete you've gone strangely quiet in there...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

As a result of practical experimentation, I can confirm that the "outside drying" method does indeed do it by itself - proof that the ancient methods still work without unforseen or undesirable results.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> As a result of practical experimentation, I can confirm that the "outside drying" method does indeed do it by itself - proof that the ancient methods still work without unforseen or undesirable results.


But does it come in by itself when it rains


----------



## garry_nutter (May 6, 2007)

Brilliant, giggling to myself and falling off the stool.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

garry_nutter said:


> Brilliant


Yes that is what made Colin put his washing out


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> Perhaps someone will be along soon who has done this before and can help


Yeah. I'm saying nothing


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Yeah. I'm saying nothing


Neither is Pete perhaps he's been left out to dry


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

But if we didn't have Pete this forum would be all about TiVos and how boring is that, oh sorry, and washing and the weather.


----------

